# Wanna see some gorgeous fish?



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

3 of my newer boys! Let me know what you think of them!! 

This is Po - Green/black metallic Butterfly Super Delta Male purchased from petsmart. 


































This is Lava - A Dumbo Salamander Butterfly Super Delta Male purchased from a local pet store.










































And this is Kiva - Green/Red Multi Halfmoon bred by the top breeder Gerald Griiffen. 


































And yesterday I rearranged my room! After 2 hours of moving tanks and doing water changes, I got most of my boys into my room!


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Love them all! I really like Lava's colors and his fins remind me of ocean waves


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am jealous


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome looking guys there and love the setup!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

What kind of shelve do you have? and where did you get it? I am looking for something like that for my room I need more fishies lol
STUNNING boys! Very drool worthy lol
How many do you have?


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Very pretty! Great finds.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> What kind of shelve do you have? and where did you get it? I am looking for something like that for my room I need more fishies lol
> STUNNING boys! Very drool worthy lol
> How many do you have?


It's a wire rack from Home Depot, very light but very sturdy (can support like 500 pounds or something) then I put those sticky tile things (does that make sense?) down on it to make a flat surface.

I currently have 21 boys, and 12 girls :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..quite amazing!!.Love yur new fishies..the big ear one is stunning..I have to ask how long did it take to acquire all those tanks?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow..quite amazing!!.Love yur new fishies..the big ear one is stunning..I have to ask how long did it take to acquire all those tanks?


Well I've been keeping bettas for almost 9 years, so.... lol. These aren't all of my tanks, I have a 5 gallon, another 10 gallon, a 30 gallon and a 57 gallon not pictured. And a bunch of tanks in storage that I'm not using, lol.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

So jealous


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..I am jealous too.. think I may habe to go to home depot for that ztand..then get a 10 gal well..for starters anyways..lol..


----------

